# 1DXII` What Toys, er, accessories did you buy for yours?



## scottkinfw (May 26, 2016)

My 1DXII shipped today from B&H, and hopefully will be here before weekend. That naturally got me to thinking about accessories. 

What did you buy for yours, what works, what doesn't, What can you not live without and why?

Anyone buy the B&H 5 year warranty?

Let's hear from you and let's have fun.

sek


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2016)

Congrats on new toy Scott 

I like to keep my gear nice and clean. Screen protectors and extra battery are top my list when buying new body.

Best,
Dylan


----------



## RGF (May 26, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Congrats on new toy Scott
> 
> I like to keep my gear nice and clean. Screen protectors and extra battery are top my list when buying new body.
> 
> ...



+ Cfast cards for the 1DX M2


----------



## TAW (May 26, 2016)

A Samsung EVO 2TB SSD to save all those images, 256GB cFast card from eBay (I hate changing cards!) and a few odds and ends from RRS... I love toys and accessories... ;D


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

An extra battery.

Next I'll be getting the Kirk L bracket. Was planning on the wireless transmitter WFT-E8A but many here have suggested the camranger, so that may follow.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 26, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Congrats on new toy Scott
> 
> I like to keep my gear nice and clean. Screen protectors and extra battery are top my list when buying new body.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dylan. Hope you are well.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 26, 2016)

TAW said:


> A Samsung EVO 2TB SSD to save all those images, 256GB cFast card from eBay (I hate changing cards!) and a few odds and ends from RRS... I love toys and accessories... ;D



TAW- I love RRS. What are you getting?

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 26, 2016)

J.R. said:


> An extra battery.
> 
> Next I'll be getting the Kirk L bracket. Was planning on the wireless transmitter WFT-E8A but many here have suggested the camranger, so that may follow.



Kirk do you like this better than a RRS L bracket?

sek


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > An extra battery.
> ...



Unable to compare which one is better since RRS is not available where I live. Kirk is available, so Kirk it is 

The quality of the Kirk brackets is good enough for me. I have one for my 5D Mark III and it works great.


----------



## dslrdummy (May 26, 2016)

Screen protector only so far. Was going to get a second battery but the life of the battery is so good I won't bother until I need to (e.g. on safari).
In the market for a strap and was thinking the BR Sport.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2016)

J.R. said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



The modular construction of the RRS l plate makes it a much more functionally pleasing tool to my mind. Nothing wrong with the Kirk one, just the RRS one is considerably 'better'.

JR if you want to give RRS a try PM me.


----------



## ERHP (May 26, 2016)

Spare battery, some 128GB Lexar CFast cards and the hand me down 1DX RRS plate. Looking at LCD covers but didn't seem to need one with the 1DX.


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 26, 2016)

Screen protector protector  and a spare battery.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 26, 2016)

I ordered a spare battery when I pre-ordered the body. I got the RRS B1Dx base plate. I did not go for the modular L bracket as I have the Pano-Gimbal when needed. I have a Lexar 128GB 3400x CFast card coming directly from Asia. It should be here any day and was half the price compared to either Amazon or the on-line camera shops. If that works out well I'll likely get a second one. I'll be waiting for the EF 24-70 F/2.8L III or IS to replace my original EF 24-70


----------



## R1-7D (May 26, 2016)

What brand of screen protector are you guys using?


----------



## scottkinfw (May 26, 2016)

J.R. said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Thank you.

Sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 26, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> I ordered a spare battery when I pre-ordered the body. I got the RRS B1Dx base plate. I did not go for the modular L bracket as I have the Pano-Gimbal when needed. I have a Lexar 128GB 3400x CFast card coming directly from Asia. It should be here any day and was half the price compared to either Amazon or the on-line camera shops. If that works out well I'll likely get a second one. I'll be waiting for the EF 24-70 F/2.8L III or IS to replace my original EF 24-70



That sounds great. Please, if the card works out, post a link and give us your thoughts.

Sek


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2016)

I'll speak from 1D X experience – extra battery, RRS L-bracket, and I reused an E1 handstrap from a prior body.

Agree strongly with PBD, the modular design of the RRS L-bracket is awesome, I usually leave the upright portion off the camera for handheld use, attach it when planning to use a tripod. Great that the hex key stores in the bracket.

The other 'accessory' I really like is my _functional_ replacement body cap - the 40/2.8 pancake lens.


----------



## RGF (May 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'll speak from 1D X experience – extra battery, RRS L-bracket, and I reused an E1 handstrap from a prior body.
> 
> Agree strongly with PBD, the modular design of the RRS L-bracket is awesome, I usually leave the upright portion off the camera for handheld use, attach it when planning to use a tripod. Great that the hex key stores in the bracket.
> 
> The other 'accessory' I really like is my _functional_ replacement body cap - the 40/2.8 pancake lens.



Will the 1Dx RRS Bottom and L bracket fit the 1Dx Mark II? According to the RRS site it seems will.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2016)

RGF said:


> Will the 1Dx RRS Bottom and L bracket fit the 1Dx Mark II? According to the RRS site it seems will.



Eldar says they fit.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2016)

CFast Card and a spare battery. 

Congrats on new toy, Scott.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'll speak from 1D X experience – extra battery, RRS L-bracket, and I reused an E1 handstrap from a prior body.
> 
> Agree strongly with PBD, the modular design of the RRS L-bracket is awesome, I usually leave the upright portion off the camera for handheld use, attach it when planning to use a tripod. Great that the hex key stores in the bracket.
> 
> The other 'accessory' I really like is my _functional_ replacement body cap - the 40/2.8 pancake lens.



Thanks Neuro- always sage advice.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 27, 2016)

Click said:


> CFast Card and a spare battery.
> 
> Congrats on new toy, Scott.



Thank you Click, I appreciate the thought.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 27, 2016)

Thanks all.

So far, tonight I order the extra battery, the RRS L Plate, and extra card. I have a month to order the 40 mm pancake.

So, what about an LCD protector?
Anyone purchase an extended 5 year warranty from B&H, which actually is 5 years minus the 13 month Canon warranty?

And Dang. Camera will be delayed until Tuesday. Guess I'll have to do something else over the holiday. 

Thx.

sek


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Will the 1Dx RRS Bottom and L bracket fit the 1Dx Mark II? According to the RRS site it seems will.
> ...


The 1DX-II body shape and layout is identical to the 1DX, as far as the L-bracket is concerned. That is actually one of the things I really appreciate with Canon. I kept the RRS L-bracket and a spare battery from my 1DX, works just fine (except a minor reduction in fps). Layout, menus and all the rest of it is almost identical, so it took me just a few minutes to set it up exactly as my 1DX and I was ready to go. 

Only outstanding issues now is for Canon to supply the CFast card & reader (incredibly slow ...) and to get FoCal support for AFMA. I have done a manual AFMA on the most critical lenses though and the 1066x CF cards works well for what I have been shooting up until now, so it is not a big deal.

Update: RRS is now listing the B1DX-L L-bracket as a 1DX/1DX-II bracket.


----------



## sulla (May 27, 2016)

I love to use precision focussing screens. So bad the 5D3 doesn't (natively) supports the exchange of the focussing screens (the 5D1 did!) as the 1D does...



Dylan777 said:


> Screen protectors [...] are top my list when buying new body.



Will screen protectors work with the new touch functionality of the 1Dx2 ?
Why oh why can they not make the screens of gorilla-glass?


----------



## R1-7D (May 27, 2016)

sulla said:


> Will screen protectors work with the new touch functionality of the 1Dx2 ?
> Why oh why can they not make the screens of gorilla-glass?



Screen protectors should work as the touch screen on the new 1DX II is a capacitive touch screen, like the iPhones.

Even if the screen were gorilla glass (and it actually might be), I'd still put a screen protector on there. Screens tend to get bashed a lot while carrying the camera with a strap, and a lot of the time screens have anti-reflective coatings applied to them; while the glass itself may not scratch, coatings always do.


My question is: what brand of screen protectors are people using here?


----------



## sulla (May 27, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> My question is: what brand of screen protectors are people using here?


I'm using a LARMOR on my 5D3 and a GGS on my 5D1. Both have good quality and were easy to apply.


----------



## R1-7D (May 27, 2016)

sulla said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > My question is: what brand of screen protectors are people using here?
> ...



Thank you for the reply. I'll look into both companies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2016)

sulla said:


> I love to use precision focussing screens. So bad the 5D3 doesn't (natively) supports the exchange of the focussing screens (the 5D1 did!) as the 1D does...



Does the 1D X II support (in firmware) the -S screen? The 1D X doesn't, it physically fits but the camera doesn't compensate for metering.


----------



## TAW (May 27, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> TAW said:
> 
> 
> > A Samsung EVO 2TB SSD to save all those images, 256GB cFast card from eBay (I hate changing cards!) and a few odds and ends from RRS... I love toys and accessories... ;D
> ...



I love their gear also... I got a new monopod that also has two brackets (they call it the Safari Rig). You can also use the clamps independently and attach a ball head to them. Sometime I want to go visit their operation...!


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > I love to use precision focussing screens. So bad the 5D3 doesn't (natively) supports the exchange of the focussing screens (the 5D1 did!) as the 1D does...
> ...


No, same as the 1DX. You must compensate for exposure (about 2/3-1 stop), but from experience it is not a major problem. However, I have played with the standard focusing screen and focus confirm on the 1DX-II and it is surprisingly accurate and much more so than the 1DX was. Even at f/1.4 I get a very high keeper rate. What they have done, if anything, is unknown to me. It might even be that I am just lucky with my copy.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 27, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a spare battery when I pre-ordered the body. I got the RRS B1Dx base plate. I did not go for the modular L bracket as I have the Pano-Gimbal when needed. I have a Lexar 128GB 3400x CFast card coming directly from Asia. It should be here any day and was half the price compared to either Amazon or the on-line camera shops. If that works out well I'll likely get a second one. I'll be waiting for the EF 24-70 F/2.8L III or IS to replace my original EF 24-70
> ...



The card arrived in the mail today. It was a flawless transaction with very prompt shipping, faster than average from Hong Kong. The card was well packed, formatted promptly in camera, and seems to work as expected. I purchased it on eBay from seller "greenshopping2011". I paid $159 for the Lexar 128GB 3400x, but I see the price has gone up to $199. That is still a decent savings over retail.


----------



## Schultzie (May 27, 2016)

I bought the fancy edition of the camera that came with a 64GB CFast card and reader. I also bought a spare battery.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 27, 2016)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > sulla said:
> ...



You can micro adjust the exposure just like you do AF so technically it does. I've never done it so don't know what the range for adjustment is. To me it makes sense to omit the screen presets if you can tweak the default exposure level. Saves memory space for other cool features.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 27, 2016)

A C-Box is on the GAS list in the near future.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2016)

J.R. said:


> An extra battery.
> 
> Next I'll be getting the Kirk L bracket. Was planning on the wireless transmitter WFT-E8A but many here have suggested the camranger, so that may follow.


I think that you would be much happier with the WFT-8A. Speed wise, its gigabit, and will be long range. The cam ranger is shot range, slow, and has a considerable lag time. The battery life is very limited. Research it carefully, it is ok for still subjects.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > An extra battery.
> ...



I have not found the CamRanger battery life to be especially limited, indeed I have two batteries as that is what came when I got it, but I never use more than one in a days worth of shooting.

These wireless solutions do each have their strengths and weaknesses, the Canon WFT's have unbelievable complex setup and customization to get the best out if it, they also, in my experience, have fickle connections and are reluctant, once dropped, to rejoin by themselves. The CamRanger is the opposite, setup is a breeze and it rarely drops networks, and happily reconnects without prompting after a disconnect.

But truthfully they are designed for different jobs, thought the functionality does overlap. The WFT are solid weatherproof file servers designed to send images from remote cameras and photographers to centralized work stations, the CamRanger is designed as an extension of the camera for the primary shooter at closer range, use a pole? CamRanger, use remoote lights with the camera on a tripod? Use a CamRanger. Want to show clients and people at the shoot your images on the fly? CamRanger. Need to shoot the Super Bowl and send your images in jpeg in real time to your picture editor for his team to distribute as the action happens? WFT.

Having used both WFT's and CamRangers my needs are closer to the CamRanger's functionality, so I sold the WFT's.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...





R1-7D said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Update on the RRS L Bracket. It does work on the 1DXII. I understand some modifications were made to the design. I ordered today despite the fact that it is out of stock. I spoke with Scott at RRS and he says they are taking pre-orders and they should ship 1st week of June or "early" June.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 28, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Please report back on your findings.

Thanks.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 28, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Hi JMZ

I looked at the ebay offerings, and this offer looks too good to be true. Some sellers are offering used cards. This one is way less than sandisks that are used, though it is new. Have you had any experience with Lexar cards? I only use Sandisks so I don't have any experience with them, and I don't want to loose precious pics.

Thanks.

sek


----------



## JMZawodny (May 29, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...



I only use Lexar cards and have done so for many years. I have not had any compatibility issues or had one fail, their performance is excellent. I agree that the price very compelling. I shot all day today using that card and am very pleased with its performance. I probably should have bought two.


----------



## expatinasia (May 29, 2016)

I hope I am wrong, but do you not think there is something very fishy about buying a Lexar Professional 128GB 3400x CFast 2.0 memory card from ebay (Hong Kong) for US$ 159, or even the new ebay price of US$ 199 when on BH it is US$ 349.

I say that as while the cards are made across the border in China, they tend to be a lot cheaper to buy from Adorama or BH than to buy locally in Hong Kong.

Plus, despite what I just wrote, wouldn't you sell it for US$ 260, or thereabouts, if you know that in the US it is US$ 349?

Definitely has my warning bells ringing.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 29, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Thanks, I'll pull the trigger.

sek


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I hope I am wrong, but do you not think there is something very fishy about buying a Lexar Professional 128GB 3400x CFast 2.0 memory card from ebay (Hong Kong) for US$ 159, or even the new ebay price of US$ 199 when on BH it is US$ 349.
> 
> I say that as while the cards are made across the border in China, they tend to be a lot cheaper to buy from Adorama or BH than to buy locally in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...



I'd be worried about a counterfeit card. Sandisk and Lexar cards are trustworthy, but some random, cheap card with a Sandisk or Lexar label slapped on it, not so much...

http://www.ebay.com/gds/All-About-Fake-Flash-Drives-2013-/10000000177553258/g.html

A while back, there were fake Sandisk cards shipped by Amazon (sold by 3rd parties with Amazon fulfillment). I only buy memory from B&H, Adorama or (sold by) Amazon.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I am wrong, but do you not think there is something very fishy about buying a Lexar Professional 128GB 3400x CFast 2.0 memory card from ebay (Hong Kong) for US$ 159, or even the new ebay price of US$ 199 when on BH it is US$ 349.
> ...



That particular seller has been on eBay for 4+ years with very high ratings. I did test the card by copying 90GB of files (in ~11 minutes) and then sampling various files for integrity (knowing how OS X copies files assures that I sampled representative files from all phases of the copy process).

More often than not, merchandise is priced to what the market will tolerate with prices varying wildly from one market to the next (pharmaceuticals are the poster child for this) . The internet and international shipping flattens the Earth considerably. When I can I choose not to "feed the monster". Would having paid $200 more for the same card killed me? Certainly not. I just decided to pay now what the card will be selling for several months down the road.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> That particular seller has been on eBay for 4+ years with very high ratings.



That a seller appears trustworthy means little. You also must trust the supply chain behind that seller, and often that supply chain includes the Chinese wholesaler Alibaba, which has a reputation as an unscrupulous clearing house for counterfeit merchandise. Sometimes counterfeit products are of decent quality, often not. If you're comfortable with the risk in exchange for saving a bit of money, that's your choice.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 29, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I hope I am wrong, but do you not think there is something very fishy about buying a Lexar Professional 128GB 3400x CFast 2.0 memory card from ebay (Hong Kong) for US$ 159, or even the new ebay price of US$ 199 when on BH it is US$ 349.
> 
> I say that as while the cards are made across the border in China, they tend to be a lot cheaper to buy from Adorama or BH than to buy locally in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...



I was prepared to have an unhappy ending. The card was packaged EOM style, no flashy packaging or plastic storage case, just double anti-static bags that appeared to have been processed on an assembly line. These seem to be packaged for bulk sales. It also had high quality (read indistinguishable from authentic) labeling and embossed part-number on the edge as is typical of Lexar cards. What do you think the per unit cost in a quantity of 1000 would be as compared to the retail price (in China)? I would not be surprised if they wholesaled for less than US$ 100.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 29, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > That particular seller has been on eBay for 4+ years with very high ratings.
> ...



A high rating is a requirement, not proof of character (necessary but not sufficient). The seller still has value in their own rating and *should* value the integrity of their supply chain. There is certainly no shortage of folks selling these things. As with anything done on the internet, I never said this was a sure thing. Increased reward is always associated increased risk. I actually buy quite a lot of stuff directly from China and have had generally good experiences. I have saved enough on these transactions that I'd still be ahead if one of these deals failed entirely. I've had far worse experiences buying from folks in the US (that guy should be getting out of jail soon). The internet is fundamentally changing the marketplace even today. Many longstanding business models will fail as a result of increased international competition. The market inherently maximizes efficiency.


----------



## expatinasia (May 30, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I am wrong, but do you not think there is something very fishy about buying a Lexar Professional 128GB 3400x CFast 2.0 memory card from ebay (Hong Kong) for US$ 159, or even the new ebay price of US$ 199 when on BH it is US$ 349.
> ...



My point is that if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

CF and CFast cards typically retail in Hong Kong for 3 to 4 times the price of Adorama and BH, which is why I buy mine from the US. Even with shipping it is cheaper.

So one question for me is why is he selling them so cheap? I mean if they retail for so much in HK and they are US$ 349 in the US then why not just offer at US$ 250 which is still cheap for you and everyone else. Even US$ 220.

My guess would be that these cards are either very good fakes, damaged in some way, thrown out by the factory for whatever reason, stolen, or have fallen off the back of a lorry.

Would I put one in my 1DX or 1DX Mark II. No chance. I am not going to buy such an expensive camera only to save US$150 on a card which has obvious questions marks around it and which may or may not do damage to the camera at some time in the unforeseen future. 

Of course real cads can have problems, but at least buying from reputable dealers minimises this risk to some extent.

I hope you have found the deal of the century and nothing bad happens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> My point is that if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> CF and CFast cards typically retail in Hong Kong for 3 to 4 times the price of Adorama and BH, which is why I buy mine from the US. Even with shipping it is cheaper.
> 
> ...



Counterfeits no longer have fuzzy labels, and often are almost impossible to tell from the real thing. However, reliability is usually poor, and, of course, it could have been stolen somewhere along the line.

I have also found that genuine products tend to be expensive in Hong Kong.

Lexar could tell you if its a fake, but you might need to send it to them.

Sometimes deals happen, I found a seller offering a high end product for a fraction of retail. I asked the manufacturer about it, and they said the products were real, the Chinese dealer had bought the inventory of a German company and was blowing it out. I then bought up quite a bit. (It was for my wife). 

In the end, if it works fine, has the advertised capacity, and is reliable, then you have a "Deal"


----------



## tphillips63 (May 30, 2016)

Two 64GB Lexar Cfast 2.0 3500x's, two batteries, Lexar Professional Workflow CR2 CFast 2.0 Thunderbolt/USB 3.0 Reader, hand me down 1DX RRS bracket.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > I love to use precision focussing screens. So bad the 5D3 doesn't (natively) supports the exchange of the focussing screens (the 5D1 did!) as the 1D does...
> ...



The 1DXII comes with Ec-C6 standard. Two other screens mentioned that are available for order: Ec-A, B or L. any comments on which might be the best for manual focus, and under which circumstances?

Thx.

sek


----------



## Eldar (May 30, 2016)

You can use the S-screen. As with the 1DX, you'll have to make a minor exposure compensation of 2/3-1 stop. Works very well.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 2, 2016)

Just tested a lexar 256gb cfast 2 3500X card on the 1dx2. Got 42 minutes of 4k60 before the card filled up. Used 50% of the battery. Hard stop at 30 minutes but was expected. Very nice and a little closer to trusting it for production work.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2016)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Look me a few minutes to find the cable release socket. They moved to near the vertical release button. much better when working on a tripod with the L bracket.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > That particular seller has been on eBay for 4+ years with very high ratings.
> ...



I have burnt by sellers with high feedback on eBay. Was able to return all but a few cards. Never again. A few card sellers did not know (or so they claimed) that the cards were fakes. I will no longer even by cards on Amazon.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Side note, I don't own a 1DXII, but being very familiar with Lexar and Sandisk for 5DIII and now M3, they're both good cards.
> 
> Irregardless of who makes them, beware of the following when it comes to ICs (integrated chips) as there are only so many companies making the actual chips that go into Sandisk/Lexars/Other guys cards:
> 
> ...



I can verify cards (write/read multiple passes) - but how do you bench mark them? Any software redo for a mac?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 3, 2016)

RGF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Just.got a 256gb lexar 3500x from adorama and seems to be original and.working fine. I was tempted to buy from Amazon but their return policy for memory cards is not that great.

Adorama has a price reduction going on for the 3500x so I jumped on it.


----------



## iaind (Jul 13, 2016)

An extra battery. Hope Canon send out the CFast promotional cards soon


----------



## unfocused (Jul 14, 2016)

I got a firmware update for mine.


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2016)

how about the Nikon AF system  

I did not say that did I?


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 14, 2016)

RGF said:


> how about the Nikon AF system
> 
> I did not say that did I?



Would you get a Honda engine for your Ferrari?


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 14, 2016)

I got a spare battery, a 64 GB Lexar CFast 3500x Card (Waaay faster than the 64 GB Sandisk Card I got from the promotion) and the Peak Design Slide. Sadly, I was also forced to upgrade to Lightroom 6 because of the 1DXII's raw files...

And yesterday a 1 year subscription for Focal.


----------

